# General > PC & Console Gaming >  xbox 360 headset

## mark123

hi am looking to buy an xbox 360 headset so if anyone has any recomendations,what make/model to get or if you have one forsale pm me

----------


## phoenixtwin2

> hi am looking to buy an xbox 360 headset so if anyone has any recomendations,what make/model to get or if you have one forsale pm me


Any type would do... sorry im not specific but you can get any type that plugs into the back of the tv thet dont have to be 360 ones... try google shopping and work it out price wise. 5:1 surround sound is impressive vs. price.

i saw nobody replied so i thought i would put my comment in. i hope it helps in some way...

----------


## mark123

hi thanks for replying but i have already bought one cheers anyway :Smile:

----------

